# New Alfine hub gear, do they click?



## NitrousOxide (Mar 7, 2009)

Been noticing a ratchet-like clicking on my new commuter, which might be down to the hub gear (hoping its not from the bb). Thinking about it, it must be close to the revs per minute my legs spin round at. The sound goes when I freewheel.

Is it normal to get these clicking sounds on new hub gears?
Or should I be worried?


----------



## lockies (Jun 5, 2008)

I get a clunk-ching type sound when I peddle backwards in 5th. Can't say I've ever heard a ratcheting type sound when peddling normally though.

Have you got the yellow marks lined up whilst in 4th? IMO it doesn't sound normal.


----------



## irrah (Dec 18, 2008)

Is it new Alfine SG-S501 or older SG-S500 ?

SG-S501 is almost silent but older SG-S500 model freewheel system create a clicking sound when you coasting. Not very loud . http://www.velovision.com/cgi-bin/show_comments.pl?storynum=933

"Clunk-type" sound is normal when pedaling backwards in 5-8th.


----------



## NitrousOxide (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the advice about matching up the yellow lines in 4th, needed a tweak using the barrel adjuster by the shifter.

Its the older 500 model on a Saracen Pylon 8, quite possibly twice the weight of my Felt F5C, but I'm much more comfortable over the myriad of potholes on my commuting route.

Its only two weeks old, so I shall monitor the clicks and visit a lbs if needed.


----------

